# Apple Mountain Resort in Georgia?



## silentg (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Folks!
I am looking at an exchange for Apple Mountain Resort in Clarksville Ga.
Early September 2006.  Has anyone stayed there recently?  The reviews are a few years old.  Golf is the main reason we are thinking of this resort.  Any info good/bad will be helpful.  Thanks!  TerryC


----------



## geekette (Mar 18, 2006)

We were just there at Christmas.  There was construction going on, but that didn't bother us.  There's a lot of room for expansion and possibly by Sept you could get a Presidential unit if they are building those this year?  Pure supposition on my part - I don't know their plans.  This is the first Silverleaf we've been to where we didn't stay in a Presidential.  The property is large, but there aren't many buildings yet.

We don't golf, so I can't tell you a thing about the course, except it's across the street from the resort.  

We had a 2 br LO unit.  It was smallish, but comfortable.  The deck was pretty large with a good sized table and chairs.  We were 3 adults and a dog and we did just fine.  We were there to do Christmas and sit around and drink beer and watch football so we were in the unit most of the time.  If you need to use the pullout sofa, it's gonna get tight.  The living/dining area is not very big.  

The decor is supposed to put you in mind of a cabin in the woods, which worked for many of the pieces but if you hate wood, this is not the resort for you.  The living room was hardwood, bedrooms were carpet, master bath was stone.

One thing lacking was storage.  There was a nightstand, and then a big tv stand with a shelf under it, and then a linen closet-type thing with a hanger rail and that was it for the master bedroom.  Same linen closet/armoire thing in the second br, a nightstand, and I don't remember if the tv stand was a dresser or just a stand with a shelf?  There was a table and 2 chairs, plus the kitchenette space.  Anyway, aside from the kitchen, storage was rough.  

Plenty of towels and an abundance of toiletry items.  Kitchen was stocked well.  No laundry in unit.  

3 tvs, no vcr but you could rent or check one out and the movies to go with.  3 story buildings, no elevator.  parking was plentiful.  

The master bedroom/bathroom config was a bit different. The toilet had it's own tiny room, but the sink and whirlpool tub/shower were actually in the master bedroom.   This didn't present any problems, but could if one of you is a late sleeper and the other wants to get up and shower early.  Obviously, the second bedroom (lockout) had its own full bath.

As with the other Silverleaf properties we've visited, there is plenty to do:  mini golf, game room, horses, outdoor pool, workout room, sauna, snack bar ...  great staff, plenty of planned activities.  We got to town early and our room was ready so we got right in.  

We enjoyed the area but those requiring constant action will do best back at the resort or somewhere else completely.  Black Rock State Park was one of my favorite stops, but there are other scenic areas with waterfalls and such.   We enjoy being in small towns in the midst of nothing, and that's pretty much what this was.  

If there's something I forgot, just ask!


----------



## Jimster (Mar 18, 2006)

*Ga on your mind*

I stayed there last March.  It is just like the typical Silverleaf resort-complete with sleigh cocktail table.  I had stayed there previously and I felt that it was not in as good repair as it should have been-things looked a bit dreary.  Also if you don't know how to get there- don't go at night.  It is rather remote.  On the bright side, there is a brand new movie theater about 3 miles down the road.  Coming from the big city, it is cute to go to a theater with only 10 or 15 people watching.  They had a good selection of  current movies too.   Golf is right across the road.


----------



## geekette (Mar 19, 2006)

interesting - the good repair remark - was this mechanical or the look of the "distressed cabinets" ?  

we didn't have any maintenance or cleanliness issues.


----------



## silentg (Mar 19, 2006)

*Apple Mountain Resort in Georgia*

Hi Folks!   Thanks for the info.   This sounds like a place we will enjoy.  I have booked the week and will see how it goes.  I will write a review after I stay there.  There needs to be a more recent review for others to use as a guidepost. How far from Atlanta is the resort?? TerryC


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Apple Mountain*

We stayed there in March 2004.  It was our first time in that area.  Weather was cool so we enjoyed going to the State Parks.  We visited the town of Helen and on the other side was Unicoi State Park and ANA Ruby Falls.  If you visit there be sure to go into the Unicoi Lodge.  They have a Buffet Dinner for $9.99.(if price hasn't changed) After hiking the Ruby Falls that buffet will look good. They had beautiful handmade quilts hanging on the walls in there.

Here is some pics on my photo site:  http://photos.yahoo.com/hophop4
(Apple Mt Album)

The units are the usual Silverleaf Lodge Units, 2-bedroom 6/4 units. I didn't take any pics inside the unit at Apple Mt. but there's couple pics of the Lodge Units at HH. (same layout)


----------



## silentg (Mar 19, 2006)

*Thanks for the photos!*

Hey Hop!

Thanks for the photos, it looks like a nice place.    TerryC


----------



## Jimster (Mar 23, 2006)

*Apple MTN*

It's a good 60 miles from Atlanta.  Depending on the traffic anything from an hour to two hours driving time. BTW there are two great malls and 2 Sams clubs along the way.  As to the repair issues, the buildings look worn.  It may be that rustic look they are going for but I've been at every other Silverleaf except Galveston and they don't look that way.  The grill area looked disshevled.  My refrigerator didn't work right and the landscaping left something to be desired as they are still doing things there.  The mini golf course was partially underwater and mainly covered with red Ga. clay.  The staff was the typical minimium wage group that would be more at home in a truck stop than in a luxury resort.  BTW   Last time I stayed there they tried to charge me a fee of $50 as a no-show even though I talked to them in advance and they agreed there would not be a fee.  It took being a complete jerk on my part before the employee responsible finally owned up to the management that she had indeed told me there would be no fee.  Of course, these are minor irritations compared to other problems I have had with them.


----------



## silentg (Apr 17, 2019)

silentg said:


> Hi Folks!
> I am looking at an exchange for Apple Mountain Resort in Clarksville Ga.
> Early September 2006.  Has anyone stayed there recently?  The reviews are a few years old.  Golf is the main reason we are thinking of this resort.  Any info good/bad will be helpful.  Thanks!  TerryC


This was my first post on TUG, under new format.


silentg said:


> Congratulations on your achievement. I was a member back in the email days, took a break for a few years then renewed my membership in 2005. Used to take part in the Sunday night chats...they were fun and friendly. I have been saved from bad deals and have made some great ones thanks to TUG! Also, enjoy reading and writing resort reviews. Best place for true timeshare advice!
> Silentg


----------



## silentg (Apr 17, 2019)

silentg said:


> This was my first post on TUG, under new format.


Just a side note we never got to Apple Mountain Timeshare. DH had an accident on his knee we had to cancel. 
Silentg


----------

